# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  πρόβλημα με μίκτη

## chrisosfp488

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω το παρακάτω σύστημα που θα δείτε στη φωτογραφία.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τους τελευταίος μήνες, ενώ παίζει μουσική, στα καλά καθούμενα κάνει αυξομειώσεις η ένταση ή μπορεί να μην ακούγεται και τίποτα για λίγο και φτιάχνει μόνο του πάλι.
Το πρόβλημα πιστεύω οφείλεται στο μίκτη γιατί το κάνει και στα 2 κανάλια του ενισχυτή ταυτόχρονα.
Να είναι κανά ποτενσιόμετρο ή ακόμα και καλώδιο;
Τι πρέπει να κοιτάξω;
20180211_140701.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

Βγάλε εκτός τον μίκτη σε πρώτη φάση για να ξεκαθαρίσεις αν φταίει ο μίκτης ή ο τελικός.

----------

